# Best deer call



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen and shot more deer when I stopped using calls. (and scents, and all the other gizmos)


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

true, i can say it been 50-50. I have called deer in with calls but also have had deer just keep on walking.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

so no ones got an opinion on what calls out there today are good.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

the AT deer call hands down


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Treue Talker and some old grunt tube that doesn't even have a name on it. I use them both alternately. Have pretty decent success I think. Got a Buck Roar for Christmas but took it back and exchange it for the Up Roar. It was out of stock tho so waiting for it. I like the idea of having a doe bleat and buck grunt in one without having to take it apart to adjust the tone. Hope that's what it does anyway...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> the AT deer call hands down


Confused, what are you talking about?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sit in your treestand pull up AT on your phone and deer come in. happens every time to me.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> sit in your treestand pull up AT on your phone and deer come in. happens every time to me.


Ah, i get it now. Sadly enough the spot i am in get terrible cell reseption, so i cant get on AT while i am in the stand. any other ideas for a full proof call.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

IMO the buck roar is the best grunt call on the market. Mine never freezes up. I like the quality of the sound that comes out of the call. You can control the volume out of the call very easy. If you need to give out of the call alot of volume the sound is good.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally have had better luck just watching the deer and moving my stand into position of their main travel route. Last year was the first time in 8 yrs that I haven't shot a deer. My buddy uses calls all the time and doesn't like my hunting spot cause he never sees any deer. I think it all depends on keeping sounds natural to your area. Only noise I've ever heard a deer make in the wild is the snort wheeze. I don't know but just my personal experience.


----------



## Bear23 (Nov 30, 2011)

Flextone buck collector. Great call in my opinion, has a rubberized body and labeled buttons that allow you to adjust the tone to create fawn, doe, and buck bleats and wheezes. IMO from all the calls I have tried in the past this one is the easiest and best sounding call to use. I used to switch call every year, there was always something about the call I had that I didn't like but with this one I do not see myself switching anytime soon.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Take a look at A&M Game Calls www.amcalls.com


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Been around for a long time (since 1986),but still one of my favorites and the call I use the most.
The Woods Wise Buc-N-DOE
Check out the video on the link.

http://www.woodswise.com/play.php?vid=289


----------



## 1stshot (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe some free samples for this guy would help Mr. CEO!


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to think that using a grunt call was useless in my area, but after alot of years bowhunting only I have heard alot of deer sounds in the woods. I called up two different bucks just this year and I live in south ms. I go to illinois every year and the bucks up there seem to respond 99 percent better than the deer where I live. I will nevr go in the woods without a grunt call anymore. If a buck is passing by too far to shoot what it's going to hurt? I have never saw a buck spook from it anyway. I have used the true talker alot and really like it, but the extinguisher is what I used to call up the two bucks here, I like them both. Wish true talker would have continued to carry the original, I like it better than the newer green model. I had an 8 point this year walk directly under the stand from behind me a few weeks ago, it just so happened that he stayed behind every little twig as he went on thru the woods in front of me so I had no shot. When he got about 50 yards out in front I grunted at him and he turned to look, I gave another soft grunt and he swapped ends and took a couple steps my way and stopped again. I waited a few seconds and gave a soft short doe bleat like the ones I hear all the time in the woods, when he heard it he came all the way back to where I was and gave me a shot. Can't believe I used to think deer calls wouldn't work!


----------



## buckshot243 (Jul 19, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I've seen and shot more deer when I stopped using calls. (and scents, and all the other gizmos)


X2, but I have to say the true talker or flextone sound the most realistic to me.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Chop1 said:


> I used to think that using a grunt call was useless in my area, but after alot of years bowhunting only I have heard alot of deer sounds in the woods. I called up two different bucks just this year and I live in south ms. I go to illinois every year and the bucks up there seem to respond 99 percent better than the deer where I live. I will nevr go in the woods without a grunt call anymore. If a buck is passing by too far to shoot what it's going to hurt? I have never saw a buck spook from it anyway. I have used the true talker alot and really like it, but the extinguisher is what I used to call up the two bucks here, I like them both. Wish true talker would have continued to carry the original, I like it better than the newer green model. I had an 8 point this year walk directly under the stand from behind me a few weeks ago, it just so happened that he stayed behind every little twig as he went on thru the woods in front of me so I had no shot. When he got about 50 yards out in front I grunted at him and he turned to look, I gave another soft grunt and he swapped ends and took a couple steps my way and stopped again. I waited a few seconds and gave a soft short doe bleat like the ones I hear all the time in the woods, when he heard it he came all the way back to where I was and gave me a shot. Can't believe I used to think deer calls wouldn't work!


So you have had good experiance with the extinguisher. any other thoughts on it. I am really just looking to pick up another call to add to my buck roar. I hate having to take it apart to change tones, that why i like the extingiusher, flex tone, true talker, and the new primos call.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, called in a couple bucks with it this year, I don't do alot of calling, but when you have a buck going the other way and he comes right back to the stand on a string you can't hardly deny calls are effective. Kinda like turkey hunting, you may have 4 different gobblers ignore your calling but the fith may come straight in. I have also had good luck in Illinois with the snort wheeze, but I just use my mouth for that. I won't watch a buck go the other way without calling to him, no way.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool, I have been getting mixed reviews on this call, since it never got much publisity, it never got real good reviews.


----------



## Coronadayz (Aug 18, 2011)

I use the buck roar cuz its just full of awesomeness.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Coronadayz said:


> I use the buck roar cuz its just full of awesomeness.




How could you argue with that?


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

This one for every hunting day in the woods, from September to January.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have one of those, and it work..... sometimes. I am reall looking for a go to call to do all sorts of calls with out having to tear it apart and then put it back together.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Buck Roar for me as well. Both the grunt and the snort-wheeze. Don't get to use it a lot in WI but in Iowa and MO I've had great luck with it.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Knight&Hale makes a good sounding call with a lever on the side to adjust the pitch down to doe bleats, I have been carrying it lately but havn't seen anything lately but spikes to try it out on. It sounds good though, can't even recall the name of it. I bought it several months ago and never got around to using it since I was using the extinguisher mostly.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

The M.A.D. Growl sucks and you should sell it to me for cheap. I lost mine in the woods. :tongue:


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> The M.A.D. Growl sucks and you should sell it to me for cheap. I lost mine in the woods. :tongue:


Actually the kids got it after it ducked out on me at the wrong time. I think the knight and hale call is called the death chamber. I have read some bad reviews of it though, that it would freeze up. I just want to get some reviews of different call, mostly the extinguisher


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

dj trout said:


> this one for every hunting day in the woods, from september to january.


x 10000


----------



## pingpring (Dec 2, 2010)

I had great results with the fawn bleat Primos can earlier in the season. Both doe and small bucks came straight in, a little on the alert side, but sitting in a stand it's not that big of a deal. I bought the 3 pack that Bass Pro had on sale so I used the doe bleat original and large can later in the season with some results. I did grunt in small buck early in the rut with a Primos grunt multi call but overall I can't stand it because it freezes up and like you, I hate taking it apart to adjust it.


----------



## MSU02 (Dec 29, 2011)

Used a bunch of different calls over the years and most recently I've had the best success with the HS True Talker 2. No freeze up issues in cold temps. Called in a few nice bucks in Ontario this year with it but no big boys, but I'm happy with the range of tones I can get out of it.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

is the new true talker an improvement to the original. i had the original at one point but it was hard to use.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

pingpring said:


> I had great results with the fawn bleat Primos can earlier in the season. Both doe and small bucks came straight in, a little on the alert side, but sitting in a stand it's not that big of a deal. I bought the 3 pack that Bass Pro had on sale so I used the doe bleat original and large can later in the season with some results. I did grunt in small buck early in the rut with a Primos grunt multi call but overall I can't stand it because it freezes up and like you, I hate taking it apart to adjust it.


I must be lucky cuz I've had dirt ruin my Can's before they freeze on me. Maybe cuz I keep it in my front pants pocket and it stays warm enough.
I would like to say, my best luck with the Can has been with single deer. They respond 99.9% more versus multiple deer. I can only recall one time calling 2 deer in during the first week of October and they were young bucks together.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't help you with the freezing up issue, it doesnt get cold enough down here that much.


----------



## MSU02 (Dec 29, 2011)

zhunter62 said:


> is the new true talker an improvement to the original. i had the original at one point but it was hard to use.


I never used the original version so I can't say for sure. I don't use the fawn bleat on it as I have a hard time with the exact finger placement especially with gloves on. I guess that would be my only complaint.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys for the replys. I didnt get much sucess with this thread earlier and now i have some great answers. again thanks. any one else want to chime in.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.


I have an old one from Flambeau called M.A.D. that I have called 1 buck in with. He came running in hard, it was awesome.



I just bought a M.A.D. Buck Growl, so we'll see how that works.
.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I had the can call freeze up on me for the first time ever this year, which was funny because it was by far the warmest hunting season I've been in here in NY. It took a good shake and an awful sound to unstick it....unfortunately it was when I wanted to use it that I found out.


----------



## devin4484 (Jul 6, 2010)

buck roar and original can call. Killed both of my bucks in 2011 with there help. Painted that mental picture Mark Drury always talks about.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

carbon arrow1 said:


> i've seen and shot more deer when i stopped using calls. (and scents, and all the other gizmos)


x2...


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I've seen and shot more deer when I stopped using calls. (and scents, and all the other gizmos)


I do have to say that i agree with you. I called less this year then in years past and saw lots of deer, but you have to admit it a nice ool to have in your pack if you need it. I try not to force situations, but if a buck is walking away from me, what can it hurt but to give him a grunt or two.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> IMO the buck roar is the best grunt call on the market. Mine never freezes up. I like the quality of the sound that comes out of the call. You can control the volume out of the call very easy. If you need to give out of the call alot of volume the sound is good.


x2 for the buck roar....


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I like both the True Talker and the Flextone. Both sound realistic and have worked well for me.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

flextone all the way!


----------



## LetUsHoldFast (Nov 8, 2012)

I know this thread is a year old, but thought I'd bring it back up :tongue: 
I have the Fletxone Buck Collector and have had good success with the grunt and snort wheeze on it. The rubber "buttons" for the Doe and Fawn bleats haven't been great for me. The Doe bleat is pretty easy to control, but with the Fawn Bleat I have a very hard time getting the right sound out of it. You have to apply just the right amount of pressure, or it sounds very unnatural. Even after practicing constantly with it, it's always a 50-50 chance of it sounding like it's supposed to when I try the Fawn Bleat on the Buck Collector. Plus it takes both hands to use to press the "buttons," making me leave my bow in my lap when I'm hunting from the ground. 

I'm really looking into the Extinguisher call for it's use of ease and "idiot-proofness" that it has in simply sliding the reed up or down, eliminating operator error. My only question is - is the Extinguisher by Flextone (the knock-off of the one by "Illusion") worthwhile, or is it just a cheap knock-off and not worth it? If it is, I'd much rather spend the extra money on shipping and buy the original Extinguisher by Illusion than going to Bass Pro and buying their version.

Has anyone had a good experience with the Bass Pro brand "Extinguisher" by Flextone?


----------

